# Finally Certified



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

I would like to thank all the guys at MBT. Great job! I will be getting my nitrox out of the way Wed night. I cant wait to get out there and killem. 

:letsdrink So look out there is another spearjunkie coming to the clubhouse.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

ha! Now you don't have to stay topside and yell at idiots who come flying by while we're diving.

Glad to hear yougot the cert!

Felix


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Felix, obviously I didnt get back to Iraq as planned. Probably better off anyway. I seen Hatescheese at the rebreathercourse the other nite. I didnt get to talk to him though. Let me get this nitrox a gun and its on. Im selling one of my trucks to buy a boat hopefully this week. ohh yeah we gotta go!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me know when you want to go!!

For the first time in several years, I'm boatless. So I'll be looking to hitch rides and split expenses whenever possible.

Felix


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the cert. Plenty of us underwater addicts on here. Take it slow and get a few dives under your belt without a gun. What kind of boat are you looking at? And Felix, I should be taking my boat out this summer plenty of times for you to hitch a ride. Just give me a shout.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody who can complete checkout dives while wearing that Michelin man suit gets mad props, you shoulda asked for a 'specialty diver' card!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea that suit was terrible. I got the hint when mentioned suit had never been worn before. For good reason I felt if I could dive in that thing I could do anything. Learned my lessonthough. Thanks to all of the men and woman who helped me dawn the suit and peel me out. "Peelem like a catfish." 

I hopefully will get Clay-dos Blue Wave. Iwill start slow, I like to plan my attack. Learn my opponent, Blend inthere invironment. Then coldsteel! Twist, pull, kill! lol Army humor.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish I could have seen that! Congrats!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea i have briuses all over my arms from the people pinching trying to get my arms through. Couldnt hardly raise my arms to write in the darn books. I think they gave me that suitbecouse I know Clay-do. lol Hey but I was one toasty bubble maker.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, that truly was hilarious. I don't know which was funnier, your 7mm retro Jaque Cousto suit, or Ryan's 80's workout wetsuit complete with bright orange beanie. You guys were a trip. I haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Generator Man (3/3/2008)*Thanks Felix, obviously I didnt get back to Iraq as planned. Probably better off anyway. I seen Hatescheese at the rebreathercourse the other nite. I didnt get to talk to him though. Let me get this nitrox a gun and its on. Im selling one of my trucks to buy a boat hopefully this week. ohh yeah we gotta go!


Sorry I missed you at the rebreather course, probably walked right by me and I didn't notice - thought you were in Iraq.

Congrats on getting your cert :toast

Great timing, the water will be warming up soon. Sounds like you are prepared for the 'addiction' of spearing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Brandon! Its all over now man!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad to hear you got you're cert. Careful spearing is an uncontrollable addiction that can never be quinched. I would go everyday if i didn't need money to pay bills. Give me a pm if you ever need an extra killer onboard.

jef


----------

